# To neuter or not to neuter



## cb123456 (May 19, 2019)

Hi wanted to get opinions on neutering. I have a 5 month old and am being already asked by my vet what I'll be doing. I'm in the UK and the procedure usually can be done by about 6 months I think although to me that seems a little young. He is a family pet and I have no intentions to breed from him. There seems to be a lot of contradictory advise as to whether it does actually affect how aggressive or dominant they could become and the pros and cons to their long-term health. I've had a short discussion with my husband who has never owned any dogs and he seems to be against getting it done as have many of the men I have discussed this with lol. So what are the opinions, is it best to get it done asap or wait it out and see how his personality forms.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

In the end it is a personal choice. Do your research and make your own decision on what is best for your dog. If you purchased your dog from a breeder contact them and ask their opinion.



https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2016/07/27/neutering-spaying-effects.aspx



https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/131101a.aspx


https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/h...s-and-benefits-to-spaying-neutering-your-dog/


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't unless it is medically necessary.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd personally wait until 2 years or so if I was going to neuter to allow for proper growth. I definitely wouldn't do under a year old. The thing is you can always choose to neuter but you can't take it back. I'd personally go for a wait and see approach and see how he matures. If you believe you can handle him and have no issues as he ages it may be just fine for you to keep him intact. A lot of the problem behaviors seen in dogs that people are told to neuter to solve continue after neutering because it was a training issue not a natural behavior issue. In some cases neutering does help behavior but it seems to not help at all in a lot of cases. 

I know a lot of dogs that get out and roam. In some cases it may be because they were intact, but the far majority it's the breed and lack of responsibility on the owners part. They often have bored dogs they just leave in their yards all day with no real excercuse or structure, and/or they just own breeds prone to go for adventures. I know multiple people who have herding breeds such as heelers, border collies etc. they are often young puppies/dogs showing 'aggressive behavior' such as nipping etc. people are told to neuter and amazingly it does absolutely nothing because it wasn't a hormone thing it was a dog inappropriately expressing bred in behaviors because it had no real structure or outlet. So train your pup, work with him, do some research and decide what will work best for your individual situation. There's a lot of great information on this site about this topic to help you make a choice.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

This is just a way vets make money. Why remove perfectly healthy body parts? With females, it is different because of the blood. Just be sure you dog has a secure enclosure.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

In my contract of sale with my dog's breeder, there's a clause in there that states _"The BUYER agrees not to neuter or spay the puppy at least until the age of 24 months to ensure proper bone development."_ I didn't neuter my previous GSD and he turned out just fine. The current one is almost 17 months old and I don't plan on neutering him either unless he develops some sort of health issue that requires him to get fixed. If you're a responsible dog owner and you provide him with the exercise, socialization, and training he needs to be a happy stable dog, there really is no need for him to be neutered.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

The choice is ultimately up to you, but I can confirm the following based on anecdotal evidence from my experience and other people's experiences as well as what research I've done on the matter:

1. Most unwanted behavior linked to unneutered males can be mitigated or even eliminated with proper training and leadership.
2. While neutering does prevent certain cancers, joint problems can arise from the lack of testosterone later in life and other cancers can also appear. (The serious question is often if you're merely trading one cancer for another.)
3. Vasectomies are possible if you wish to prevent unwanted, accidental mating but want to keep the hormones.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I had my Bud for 13 of his 14 years. People continuously told me he would turn mean if not neutered. By the time he was about 11 my standard response was When is this going to happen?

Females for various reasons should probably be spayed by 3 or 4 if not being bred, but there is no supporting evidence for neutering at any age. Cancer risks associated with being intact are small and easily dealt with by neutering IF they happen. It just requires that owners be diligent with healthcare and monitoring.
Aggression in females is more likely to increase with spaying and some evidence points to the same results in males. Training is key to handling excitement in intact males, removing parts does not help.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

https://ivcjournal.com/spay-neuter-considerations/


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this isn’t solely specific to neutering or not, but... many people struggle with training and leadership of a powerful breed, especially when behaving hormonal (sometimes it’s lack of available resources as well), many people struggle to keep a determined dog contained... then of course there’s the individual temperament and breeding of your dog specifically. so yes, it’s a personal decision based on those factors (information that we don’t have).

all of my GSD have been rescued, therefore the males were neutered close to a year... aside from some physical differences (presumably from early neuters but can’t prove this), i have not dealt with any negative side effects neither in health or behavior. both are sound in physical structure and have good basic temperments, adequate social skills, etc. they are now 6 & 12 yrs.

all of that said - if i were ever to purchase a male dog from a breeder, i would more than likely opt to leave him intact. again, based on an assessment of the factors i mentioned earlier.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It really is individual decision. No one should be guilted for doing it. People have given away their intact male dogs because they could not handle them. If for whatever reason you decide it’s in best interest for you and your dog to be neutered based on reasons discussed in previous post. I have neutered male due to retained testicle and because of unbalance of only one working testicle and he was otherwise a healthy dog with no major behavior issues I chose to neuter at two. My dog is healthy fit has not changed a bit at all. Still pushy head strong , tons of personality and can run and swim all day long until he drops. He is 4. Very male looking dog. Gorgeous rich pigmented coat. So I have no regrets I would be to tempted to have a clone him the only regret. Not sure I would have a bond or a dog quite like him again. I had intact dogs and spayed dogs all lived healthy life. Spayed females at 6 months 13, 18 years of age never went to vet for illness purebred dogs. If a dog is healthy and has no major temperament issues neutering will not effect him in a negative way in my opinion. There are benefits to hormones for sure I will not argue this. Although so often times it is just a roll of the dice. My last gsd intact male he had arthritis starting at 8 years old. I had intact poodle had severe allergies and a stoke at a young age for a little dog. Not to say I am all for neutering or against. I just believe it’s individual and the decision has to be good with the best outcome involved for all.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I posted this in a separate thread but just to make sure, here it is again: https://ivcjournal.com/spay-neuter-...MU_yW30XNjCQi6G_zyE2Ably5blweg2QL-z2LRMag6JO8


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.acvs.org/small-animal/pyometra


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

If you do choose to neuter wait until 2 years of age or it can hurt them health wise 

I have a 13 month male and he’s intact and doesn’t hump or anything. He’s very protective but that’s how I want him that’s the whole reason I got a gsd


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

https://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/full/10.2460/javma.231.11.1665

Some more information to read over, and there is a lot more solid research out there if you are truly interested. 

In short, neutering after around 18 months is probably healthier for non-breeding females, a catch-22 type situation for males.

Neutering prior to that is not advised. Neutering under age 4 months or so can mean serious health impacts.


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

I would never do it until at least 18-24 months due to development. Past that, I would never do it unless there were major health or behavior issues that seemed like neutering may resolve. I feel a lot of those behavior issues are usually due to lack of exercise, training, and socializing. Neutering is often a lazy way out of handling those three items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Your problem is the vet, not making a decision. Why is your vet pressuring your to neuter? Mine asked me exactly once and I explained why he is staying intact. They never asked again. If I had a female, I would probably spay when she is fully mature because of the heats and because the cancer pros cons are about balanced, unless there was a better reason not to. I might also change my mind as more studies are released showing intact dogs are healthier.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Fodder said:


> this isn’t solely specific to neutering or not, but... many people struggle with training and leadership of a powerful breed, especially when behaving hormonal (sometimes it’s lack of available resources as well), many people struggle to keep a determined dog contained... then of course there’s the individual temperament and breeding of your dog specifically. so yes, it’s a personal decision based on those factors (information that we don’t have).
> 
> all of my GSD have been rescued, therefore the males were neutered close to a year... aside from some physical differences (presumably from early neuters but can’t prove this), i have not dealt with any negative side effects neither in health or behavior. both are sound in physical structure and have good basic temperments, adequate social skills, etc. they are now 6 & 12 yrs.
> 
> all of that said - if i were ever to purchase a male dog from a breeder, i would more than likely opt to leave him intact. again, based on an assessment of the factors i mentioned earlier.


I am going to pick on this just a tiny bit. The character of the dog is not fully obvious until the dog is mature. Ok, you can take an 8-week-old puppy and make some assumptions about temperament depending on observations made in the litter. And from these observations we home dogs to people. Probably why puppies are such a crap-shoot. 


Until a the sexual maturity, we do not know how difficult a dog might be to live with when there is a bitch in standing heat within the vicinity. Some folks have never bred their dog, and have never experienced the dog acting the fool, and believe it is because he doesn't know what he is missing. I think it is more because the sex-drive in dogs varies. Some will chew through walls to get to a bitch in heat, and others won't violate a baby-gate (please, no one try this at home!). But it is true nonetheless, and we just don't know how the hormones will play out until the dog reaches that stage. 


Just because a dog might be humping a pillow at 4 or 6 months does not mean they have reached sexual maturity. Some are fully functional and can produce puppies prior to 1 year, and others are not really interested in a bitch in heat at 18months. I would expect a dog to be sexually mature at 18 months though. Allowing them to reach their full growth prior to removing the hormones means 24 months. 


There are so many myths and theories and hypothesis. What the truth is, I really don't know, because you can take away the hormones, but you can't put them back. One of these myths is that a dog-pup neutered prior to sexual maturity will stay in the mind-frame of a puppy. Kind of locked into it. Frankly, we do not know how the rescues, neutered at a year might have developed had they not been neutered. That they made fine companion animals is great. But whether it altered their personality we will never know. 


I am in the camp that does not neuter unless medically necessary. I'm a breeder so of course.... Not so quickly. I think it is healthier to have the hormones throughout the lives of dogs. I think they do effect growth, activity level, drives, and longevity. I think that the cancer cells we all have can be triggered to become full-blown cancer, when systems are out of balance. I believe that the hormones keep the systems in balance. I also believe that there is steady maturation in dogs, rapid in puppies up to 2 years, and less rapid exponentially as the dog matures in age. Young adults 2 and 3 year old dogs are still subject to poor decisions and erratic behavior, but not so much as puppies. As the dog ages, we are less surprised by his behavior because his character/temperament becomes set. 


A lot of folks claim that the neuter brought about the change they wanted to see in the dog. It is possible, I suppose, that the removal of hormones might have made a change in the dog that would not have otherwise happened. And it is possible that the change is welcomed or desired. But, when most dogs are neutered, either 6 months neuters or when the dog is in the teenager-stage and folks just get sick of it, 10-18 months, the dog is still developing, and have reached this same level earlier or later. 

Not sure what I am trying to say. To the OP, it is up to you. For me, when I decide to keep a puppy, or when I purchase one, I purchase the ears, tail, coat, hormones, etc. I want the whole package.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Selzer you love in a place with enough space where you can separate your dogs. You don’t have municipal or personal pressures on you to speuter. I would have a difficult time keeping two dogs separate for a month, where for others, it’s not a problem at all. Healthwise, there is no question that keeping dogs intact as long as possible is better for them, but practically, nearly everyone I know with a female spays by 6 months unless they are showing or breeding, which is very rare. I’ve talked a few friends into keeping their males intact. The trainers I know are split. Half say never speuter or wait, the other half say do it by six months, male and female. The attitudes on this forum are unique. If I tell anyone locally that my dog is intact, most everyone I talk to is either shocked or judgmental. They have been brainwashed. So when someone asks here, I have a lot of empathy and understanding for them and the pressures they face.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I understand the need to neuter sometimes when places won't allow your dog around if they aren't neutered/spayed. I recently looked for a local boarding business and many of those around me wouldn't take a dog that wasn't neutered. And if they did take an intact dog, your dogs were isolated and/or not allowed to socialize/play with the other dogs during the day. Also, many of the boarders on Rover.com didn't take intact animals. Some dog parks around me don't allow it either. Same with restaurants/bars that allow dogs. Intact dog licenses cost a lot more in my county. I can go on and on.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> Selzer you love in a place with enough space where you can separate your dogs. You don’t have municipal or personal pressures on you to speuter. I would have a difficult time keeping two dogs separate for a month, where for others, it’s not a problem at all. Healthwise, there is no question that keeping dogs intact as long as possible is better for them, but practically, nearly everyone I know with a female spays by 6 months unless they are showing or breeding, which is very rare. I’ve talked a few friends into keeping their males intact. The trainers I know are split. Half say never speuter or wait, the other half say do it by six months, male and female. The attitudes on this forum are unique. If I tell anyone locally that my dog is intact, most everyone I talk to is either shocked or judgmental. They have been brainwashed. So when someone asks here, I have a lot of empathy and understanding for them and the pressures they face.



Hi there, I think I mentioned the lady I gave the runt of my litter to. They are 10 or 12 months old now. Can't remember, I know I am bad. But, she was having a lot of problems -- typical new owner stuff, and I was worried. But she listened to me about spaying the bitch, and is waiting. And she went into her heat, and she is reporting that it is like a light switch went off. She says that she's a totally different dog now. I said, "she's a bitch now." She loves her. She is leaving her free in the house with no problems when they go away now, and she is just totally being good. (I love hearing that.) It can make a difference. I told her to wait 3-4 months after she is out of heat and do the spay then.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Waiting through one heat isn’t too difficult. Going through that for years might not be possible. I may just get males in the future so I don’t have to make that decision. Interesting that females mature after one heat. My male had a minor settling period at about 18 months, then became super mellow right after turning 3, as long as I’m not putting anything wet and cold onto his back or in his ears. He only hypers up when he’s in drive or play mode. That seems typical of every dog I’ve gotten as a puppy at 2-4 months.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't mind the heat periods. It's actually relaxing not having to anywhere and work /play with her at home. The only thing I don't like is bare floors when the rugs are rolled up for a few weeks (she eats her panties, incl. the liners.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

CatMan900 said:


> If you do choose to neuter wait until 2 years of age or it can hurt them health wise
> 
> I have a 13 month male and he’s intact and doesn’t hump or anything. He’s very protective but that’s how I want him that’s the whole reason I got a gsd



Agreed. My intact male pup is 16 months old now and he's still a youngster. I wouldn't think of neutering him now, if at all. He's a sweetheart and he is changing all the time and needs reminders on what is expected from him which has nothing to do with him being intact IMO.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Neither my female GSD or male Husky is spayed/neutered. My female couldn’t be spayed due to a mammary tumor (non cancerous) that is right near where the incision point would be. Vet said as soon at they open her up, the possibility of her getting wide spread cancerous was too high a risk. Her heat cycle has never been an issue, she is VERY tidy about it, and self cleans anywhere she drips (sorry, I know that sounds gross). My male Husky was rescued intact, and the only problem we’ve had with him so far is he’s a typical escape artist, and a few weeks ago, made his way into Walmart. One of the girls didn’t shut the door enough on their way to school, and he darted out the door behind them. They chased him, which of course made him think it was a game, and we got a call about 10 minutes later from the oldest (17yr old) that they had him, and he was running through the aisles at Walmart. I was in the shower at the time, so I didn’t know he was gone. Hubs had to go pick him up.

I’ve had no problem with separation, we put Crios (the Husky) on a lead in the doggie area, where he has access to an air conditioned dog house, and we always keep his doggie pool full. 

We’ve had him through 2 of her heat cycles, and I don’t think he even knows what is going on. He’s never tried to mount her. He may have been too young, and now Lyka is too old and doesn’t go through heat cycles anymore.

I would leave him intact indefinitely, but we recently got a female GSD pup that is not spayed, and he’s approaching his third year, so we will likely neuter him rather than the female at too young an age. We will have her spayed after her first heat cycle per the breeders contract. But by the time she has her cycle, Crios will be much more mature than when Lyka was still having her cycles, and I DO NOT want an accidental litter. I had Lyka’s litter about two weeks after I got her (long story, she was a rescue separated from her pups by a crappy BYB), and it was HARD. At the time, I was a single parent, working full time.


----------

